# Newbie question....



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok how long do you have to keep new chicks inside?? I have them in the garage with the red warm light on them and they are getting way too big to stay in the big "tub" we have them in. We have a "chicken tractor" that would give them ALOT more room until my husband can get home and build the coop we are going to build for them. But they seem to just be running over each other right now. I can move the red light out to the tractor to help keep them warm. Just looking for something I can do to give them more room.....help please...I dont want to do anything to harm them so that is why I am asking before I do anything


----------



## lorijohnson823 (Mar 8, 2013)

How many weeks are your chicks and are they large fowl or bantam?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

All depends on the temps outside and if you tractor an enclosue atajched to it. Even with the heat lamp you cant jut leave chicks in a ractor all night wth only fencing to protect them.


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

They are both large fowl and bantams, the tractor does have an enclosed area with nesting boxes and a perch...The covered area is just a bit bigger than the tub we are keeping them in in the garage then there is alot more "screened" (chicken wire) covered area they can be in during the daylight hours. The temps are in the low 40's for the lows and highs are high 60's to low 70's.


----------

